# Why are true purple bettas so rare???



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've seen brilliant and vibrant colors like orange, red, blue, yellow, black, white, silver, etc. But when it comes to purple, I rarely ever see a true purple betta. Why is that?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

There are occasionally purple bettas on aquabid. It is common for purple bettas to show up in spawns, but they do not breed true. I had a white betta that turned lavender that I sold.


----------

